#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Happy loy krathong

## Nicethaiza

Happy loy krathong day to everyone...good day today...Who live in 

thailand and where you go to loy krathong tonight

Tell and share

Me in some temple at bkk tonight... :bananaman:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Thanks, Za...Same to you...Do you have any pumpkin pie?...

----------


## Auroria

Thanks Thai Za. Same to you. Unfortunately the khlongs near me would instantly dissolve any krathong. So I'll stay with my little fish pond.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

I've made a huge pot of chili con carne for the occasion...Getting cool here in the Republic of Western Canada...

Whatever floats yer goat...

----------


## Nicethaiza

I see some people make krathong by themselves...made me think when I was a kid...we fun and excited to made our own krathong




Sorry for pic with bad quulity...

----------


## Nicethaiza

Loy krathong last night nearly my place with friends its fun!!

----------


## Nicethaiza

Then I back home and got the nice moon pics...







Touch the moon with me...

----------


## Auroria

Nice.

We made ours ourselves too. The young one enjoyed it, until it burned down and the flame went out. Which resulted in tears. 

No such thing as an eternal flame, a good lesson learned in the realities of life.  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

55+ Where you went to loy krathong ?

----------


## Pragmatic

My 2 daughters at the local do. Unfortunately Loy Kratong wasn't the same this year. They had a rent a crowd dressed in black paying homage to HM. They took over the place. Must have been some Hi-so's there as the place was awash with cops. Poor old locals were pushed aside as usual..

----------


## Auroria

> 55+ Where you went to loy krathong ?


My front garden.

----------


## Auroria

Nice and happy kids Pragmatic. Well done.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Very nice, Prag...Cheers...

----------


## Nicethaiza

Ohh Prag ,Your daughters very very cute, I like to look at the kids feel good ,ther are very cute...I would be proud if I have a cute baby

----------


## NZdick1983

Lovely kids Pragmatic.. lucky man.

----------


## thaimeme

> Lovely kids Pragmatic.. lucky man.


Yep...
Girls can be a joy.

Nice pics, Prag.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Do you have any kids yet bro?

----------


## david44

We made ours and launched in Mekhong, there were lanterns after 9pm and fireworks on Lao side

----------


## Pragmatic

> Lovely kids Pragmatic.. lucky man.


 Thanks to all.  Our 3 kids were all born after IVF treatment so luck played a big big part. Their looks was a bonus.

----------


## Norton

Took grandkids to lake in town center. One of many big kratongs we have every year. 

The usual parade but no fireworks or mor lam this year.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Aww nice krathong, You work at chulalongkorn?

----------


## Norton

> You work at chulalongkorn?


No work for me. 110% retired. The kratong was donated to Roiet city and is one of many used every year. Roiet city is built around a large lake with walkways and gardens all around the lake. Beautiful and perfect for Loy Kratong.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Oh I see very nice krathong...How about weather in roiet start to cold?

----------


## Auroria

> 


Show off.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I got back to Thailand yesterday, shattered after a weekend away and thought i'd have to go through all that daftness again of littering the place with 2 boats on fire and watching her pushing  the water to try and keep them together. :Smile: 

But no...... i got back and she said, No i dont wanna go. My soaps are back on tonight :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> How about weather in roiet start to cold?


Perfect. Best time of the year. 30° and clear.

----------


## Norton

> Show off


Very big boon.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Roiet city is built around a large lake with walkways and gardens all around the lake. Beautiful and perfect for Loy Kratong.


Miss that place.

It really does make Roi-Et stand out from the other Isaan cities.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Tonight still have a beautiful full moon jealous someone who live at issan there are can see the moon more beatiful than BKK

----------

